# Drill Bits



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi all, me again 

Got a diecast model kit and will be ordering the following bit sizes for it: #52, #67, #72, #75, #77, #83

Guy says he we will make me a pick your own 10 and save me 10% over all on purchase. So, any suggestions as to what bit sizes to order for working on HO scale?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

See if you can purchase a ZONA set of drills. Its a 20 piece set, from 61 to 80. Seems like one requires many drill sizes in this hobby. You can always add other sizes, if needed.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Carl! I will look into these!


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

For tapping 4-40, you need a #43. For 2-56, a #50. For 0-80, a #56. 

6-32 may be a bit stout, but just for giggles you'll need a #36.

HTH


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply NG but when you say tapping, do you mean like tapping a hole for threading? Whats 2-56 and 0-80?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

2-56 and 0-80 are screw sizes, think small.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Gun. I'll use NG's suggestions and round out my 10 pack :-(


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry about missing your follow-up, I wasn't subscribed. John covered it well though - I wasn't ignoring you on purpose.

Tiny screws are great so long as you can drive them cleanly. A decent screwdriver is priceless for these.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

No problems NG


----------



## P42hogger (Jul 19, 2013)

Go to Drillbitcity.com they have great deals and use 1/8" shanks


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply and the info P4!


----------



## P42hogger (Jul 19, 2013)

*Drill bits*

I buy the re manufactured #80 in a 10 pack they usually have them on special and a great value also great customer service


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Cool Thanks again!


----------

